# Is it normal to be nervous and stressed?



## EastonPacman (23 Oct 2019)

So a little context:
Im 24 and applied in June for HRA. Throughout the application process ive been physically working my butt off to be in the best shape i can be in case the CAF offered me a position.

Fast forward to 2 weeks ago. I got my offer. I was incredibly excited and happy because ive been working out so hard and this has been something i have dreamed about. My BMQ date is Nov 11. My swear-in date is next week. Im am extremely nervous. I am also a little stressed because i am in the process of getting everything sorted so i can leave Edmonton (ie. canceling insurance, sold my car, gave my two weeks at my job, broke the lease to my place).

My question is: is it normal to be nervous, stressed and kinda not thinking this is all real? 

I mean ive worked very hard for this opportunity and im very excited and grateful as well, but a voice in the back of my mind keeps thinking "what if i just flipped my entire life around to do this and the CAF decides they don't need me or revoke the offer?"

I know its a super silly way of thinking, but maybe because ive been screwed over by employers in the past, im having a hard time accepting that this is all happening and i can relax and enjoy the excitement ive been having about accepting the offer? 

Any insight would be good!


----------



## garb811 (23 Oct 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> So a little context:
> Im 24 and applied in June for HRA. Throughout the application process ive been physically working my butt off to be in the best shape i can be in case the CAF offered me a position.
> 
> Fast forward to 2 weeks ago. I got my offer. I was incredibly excited and happy because ive been working out so hard and this has been something i have dreamed about. My BMQ date is Nov 11. My swear-in date is next week. Im am extremely nervous. I am also a little stressed because i am in the process of getting everything sorted so i can leave Edmonton (ie. canceling insurance, sold my car, gave my two weeks at my job, broke the lease to my place).
> ...


It is absolutely normal to be going through the emotions you are. This is not just another "job", you are moving into an entirely different lifestyle. You said it yourself, you've given up everything of what most people value (car, quit your job, gave up your living accommodations...) and you are now "all in" to the military.

Ref your worry about the offer being rescinded, it doesn't happen. The only way the CAF will not employ you now is if you prove yourself to be unsuitable through training failures, if you quit voluntarily or get injured to the point where you don't meet the medical requirements etc.

Personally, I think you are having the rational reaction. The folks who aren't at least a little bit nervous or anxious make me wonder if they really understand what they are committing to.


----------



## EastonPacman (23 Oct 2019)

garb811 said:
			
		

> It is absolutely normal to be going through the emotions you are. This is not just another "job", you are moving into an entirely different lifestyle. You said it yourself, you've given up everything of what most people value (car, quit your job, gave up your living accommodations...) and you are now "all in" to the military.
> 
> Ref your worry about the offer being rescinded, it doesn't happen. The only way the CAF will not employ you now is if you prove yourself to be unsuitable through training failures, if you quit voluntarily or get injured to the point where you don't meet the medical requirements etc.
> 
> Personally, I think you are having the rational reaction. The folks who aren't at least a little bit nervous or anxious make me wonder if they really understand what they are committing to.




Thank you! What you just said made me feel a lot better. 
I think im nervous because BMQ is an entire new territory to me and i know and don't know what to expect all at once. it does make sense that giving up my comfortable life for the army, but from what ive heard its worth it and ill come out a stronger person.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2019)

One of the best parts about going thru BMQ is that you won't be going thru it alone, and everyone else will be nervous at some point too.  It's 'new territory' for everyone you'll be platoon-mates with.

My grandfather served, my father served...that didn't matter, I was still nervous and made mistakes.  If it weren't for those mistakes, I'd never of learned and developed.

Good luck!


----------



## RCDtpr (23 Oct 2019)

I was super nervous and terrified that I was making the wrong choice before I left for BMQ.

I was super nervous and terrified that I was making the wrong choice before I left for Afghanistan.

I was super nervous and terrified I was making the wrong choice before I switched trades after tour.

I was super nervous and terrified I was making the wrong choice before I left the military.

As you can see.......you’re feelings are quite common.

Best of luck on the adventure.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 Oct 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> So a little context:
> Im 24 and applied in June for HRA. Throughout the application process ive been physically working my butt off to be in the best shape i can be in case the CAF offered me a position.
> 
> Fast forward to 2 weeks ago. I got my offer. I was incredibly excited and happy because ive been working out so hard and this has been something i have dreamed about. My BMQ date is Nov 11. My swear-in date is next week. Im am extremely nervous. I am also a little stressed because i am in the process of getting everything sorted so i can leave Edmonton (ie. canceling insurance, sold my car, gave my two weeks at my job, broke the lease to my place).
> ...



As others have mentioned, it's very normal to be nervous, apprehensive, etc. beforehand for a variety of reasons, and in my experience it'll come at different times even after you arrive to BMQ. But the good news is that as course progresses it'll start to wane. You'll become more accustomed to the pace and expectations, and because you're learning a lot under varying levels of pressure within a relatively short period of time, you'll eventually also find that you're too distracted to think about anything other than what you're doing in that moment anyway. (And when you're still, you'll often only be thinking about how tired and/or hungry you are.) 

I can certainly sympathize with it feeling surreal. My _'Wow, it's actually happening.'_ moment came when I got off the bus at the mega after a bunch of us were picked up from the airport in Montreal. (Word of advice--bring your own car if you have one.)     

You may have already come across people's posts outlining their time on BMQ. You'll experience some absolutely horrible moments during course, but you'll also experience some great ones--some of which you might not fully appreciate until after you leave. Best of luck!

On an entirely separate note, for the ease of those reading, please use proper capitalization and punctuation in your future posts. Many of us, DS and other users alike, spend a lot of time on these boards. (And as HRA, you'll be spending a ton of time in front of a screen, completing endless amounts of paperwork and writing tons of emails. It's best to get into good habits now.) It's much easier to read, absorb and respond when users take the time to ensure as much care and professionalism as possible during their participation here. 



_Edit to add: Read quickly and see now you're too far for your own vehicle. Hopefully your platoon mates are helpful. Generally, those who have cars are pretty good at offering/giving rides to various locations on weekends and such once indoc is over._


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2019)

working for a crappy boss will make you uneasy and stressed. I attended a number of courses but not one taught me how to deal with the stress 
just had to learn it on my own.


----------



## EastonPacman (24 Oct 2019)

Thank you everyone! 

This is making my nerves calm a bit. I don't fly out until Nov 9, so i still have 2 weeks to go haha.

As for the formatting from my previous posts, i was honestly in a rush when i replied. Sorry about that!


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2019)

Good luck on your military career !!


----------



## EastonPacman (24 Oct 2019)

Thank You! Im excited to see a bit of Canada and serve our country (no matter how small my part may be)


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2019)

If you’re not nervous and stressed then the NCOs haven’t done there job. 😈


----------



## EastonPacman (24 Oct 2019)

So i'm not familiar with all the acronyms yet. 

What is an NCO?


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> What is an NCO?



Non Commissioned Officer
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms#N




			
				EastonPacman said:
			
		

> So i'm not familiar with all the acronyms yet.



This may help,

Canadian Military Acronyms
https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms

Acronyms & Abbreviations of The CAF  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/3031.0
6 pages.


----------



## EastonPacman (24 Oct 2019)

Thank You!


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> Thank You!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## marekbjj (19 Nov 2019)

I am going in for my Medical 2 and interview next week... I've been stressed and nervous since I re-opened my file in September. 

I think it's normal when you care about something a lot to get stressed/nervous. I hope I get in and get to experience the "can't believe it's happening" feeling that you did!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (19 Nov 2019)

marekbjj said:
			
		

> I am going in for my Medical 2 and interview next week... I've been stressed and nervous since I re-opened my file in September.
> 
> I think it's normal when you care about something a lot to get stressed/nervous. I hope I get in and get to experience the "can't believe it's happening" feeling that you did!



To add, one thing I learned during my recruitment process (and have had to continuously be aware of) is that I struggle greatly with uncertainty...the sitting and waiting. (And there can be a lot of it even after you're enrolled, so be prepared!) Compound that, yes, with being invested heavily in the outcome of a situation and worry, nervousness, anxiety etc. is bound to crop up if you're the type of person who doesn't cope well with the unknown.


----------

